# "paste the wall"



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

http://www.wallpapersandborders.co....et-prints-for-brewster-fine-decor-57968-p.asp

I am applying this paper on monday. It says to 'PASTE THE WALL' (in capital letters) Do I listen? This is a new one for me.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Woodco said:


> http://www.wallpapersandborders.co....et-prints-for-brewster-fine-decor-57968-p.asp
> 
> I am applying this paper on monday. It says to 'PASTE THE WALL' (in capital letters) Do I listen? This is a new one for me.


It probably says that to keep the paste from saturating into the paper causing it to stain. I would follow the instructions. Fabric is always pasted this way. Roll the paste on the wall a little past where the strip will be and give it a few minutes to tack, back roll a bit to even out if necessary. Good luck!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! Does this mean I need to be extra careful about staining, when I apply this stuff? Now Im nervous...


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Woodco said:


> Thanks for the reply! Does this mean I need to be extra careful about staining, when I apply this stuff? Now Im nervous...


I haven't handled this particular material so I can't answer your question, the installation instructions should let you know.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I an guessing it's a non woven, in which case should not pose a problem with pasting the wall. I would not get any on the face of it though.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I installed this mural this week. 5 panels on lightweight commercial grade VWC. The instructions said to paste the vinyl or paste the wall, and, if pasting the wall to mist the backing (which was an osnaburg type) and let book for 5 minutes. I have never seen this type of instruction, but it makes a bit of sense. I'm just guessing but I don't think the water mist is as much to help the material relax as it is to displace the air in the weave to help alleviate air bubbles. I did mist the back and pasted the wall while the material booked and it worked well with minimal air bubbles.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

The DVD course I ordered "Hanging high end wallcoverings" Jim Parodi talks about pasting the wall, and misting the back of the material and booking it for the 'relaxation'. Thats his method for hanging very delicate paper where you cant get any paste on it.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Woodco said:


> The DVD course I ordered "Hanging high end wallcoverings" Jim Parodi talks about pasting the wall, and misting the back of the material and booking it for the 'relaxation'. Thats his method for hanging very delicate paper where you cant get any paste on it.


Yes. A paper product will expand, so if you try to dry hang it, it will expand on the wall from the paste. It might try to expand a bit even using the mist, which makes that method tricky.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Woodco said:


> The DVD course I ordered "Hanging high end wallcoverings" Jim Parodi talks about pasting the wall, and misting the back of the material and booking it for the 'relaxation'. Thats his method for hanging very delicate paper where you cant get any paste on it.


 
True for anything but a non woven backing


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Woodco said:


> http://www.wallpapersandborders.co....et-prints-for-brewster-fine-decor-57968-p.asp
> 
> I am applying this paper on monday. It says to 'PASTE THE WALL' (in capital letters) Do I listen? This is a new one for me.


I find the Paste the Wall teqnique much quicker. Never had any issues...yet.


----------

